# Solved: POP3 emails not coming into Outlook



## StacieNPD (Aug 1, 2008)

This is probably a silly question, but I had to reconfigure my work email accounts (there are six delivered to my Outlook inbox), and entered all of the information to pull the emails from our server. Everything looks legit, and matches the settings on my co-workers' computers, and after I entered all of the account information, outlook performed what looked like a successful send/receive. However, I have no idea where the emails went. They were received, but do not show up as new messages in my inbox. I can't find them in Outlook. I can receive test messages through our webmail, but not into Outlook. I am using Outlook 2003.

Thanks!


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Are you sure they are not going to your 'Junk Folder'? You may also want to check the settings on your webmail to be sure that there is not something configured that may block the e-mails from being sent to your Outlook account.


----------



## StacieNPD (Aug 1, 2008)

They are not ending up in my junk folder unfortunately. That would make this much simpler.

No strange settings on my webmail. I can see Outlook downloading them during the send/receive period, but they don't show up in any obvious place.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Are you able to send e-mails from the Outlook account? Try sending an e-mail to a co-worker, and see if they receive the e-mail.


----------



## StacieNPD (Aug 1, 2008)

Yep, I am able to send. It seems like the incoming emails are not going into my Personal Folders. Is there a way to check that they are being delivered properly into my Personal Folders?


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Look at Tools -> Options -> Other -> Advanced Options -> Startup In This Folder

Does the word "Inbox" display in the textbox?

Also if you go to Tools -> Options -> Mail Setup -> E-Mail Accounts -> View or Change Existing Accounts -> Next -> Change

Click the "Test Account Settings" button, do you get all green check marks?


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

You may also want to check your settings under the 'View' menu. Some of the settings there can actually hide messages from view.


----------



## StacieNPD (Aug 1, 2008)

Startup in this Folder did not say Inbox, so I changed it to that, but when I sent a test email from a gmail account, it didn't show up in the Inbox.

I do get all green check marks from the test account settings.

Thanks so much for your patience and suggestions for this problem!


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

No Problem! 

Try doing the following....Close Outlook completely. Start Menu -> Run -> Outlook /cleanprofile


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

You may also try this...

From the View menu, select Arrange By. 
Select Current View. 
Select Messages.


----------



## StacieNPD (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm still not seeing my messages, but I am getting an error message when I close and re-start Outlook. It's a script error in Outlook Today, Line 298, Char 1, Error: Class not registered, Code: 0, URL: outlook:today, followed by the question "Do you want to continue running scripts on this page?" And a choice between Yes or No. Both Yes and No lead to the same result: all of my old emails, none of the test ones that I've been sending.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

To resolve this behavior: 
Outlook 2003
1. Start Outlook 
2. On the advanced toolbar, click on the Outlook Today button. If the advanced toolbar is not showing, click on the View menu, go to Toolbars and select Advanced. 
3. Right-click on the folder name that is selected and choose Properties. 
4. Click the Home Page tab. 
5. Click Restore Defaults, and then click OK. 
6. Quit, and then restart Outlook.

http://support.microsoft.com/?id=329930


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Once you have the error message gone, try this...

Open the Unread Mail folder under Search Folders in the Folder List view of 
the Navigation Pane. Do you see them there? If so, what folder are they in?


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

You may also try

Close Outlook -> Start Menu -> Run -> Outlook /cleanviews


----------



## StacieNPD (Aug 1, 2008)

YES!!! The /cleanviews worked. I just sent a test message from an outside account, and it was delivered right to my Inbox. I tried all six of my accounts, and they all delivered just fine.

You are my hero!


----------



## StacieNPD (Aug 1, 2008)

Caveat: I have no idea where the emails were deposited that have been arriving all day, but if it's really important, someone will call or email me again, hopefully. 

Thanks for your patience and persistence!


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

I am glad that we were able to resolve the issue you were having. I am not really sure what happen to the other test e-mails either, but at least it is all working now.


----------

